# Roubaix Chainstay Protector Help Please



## flyinghell34 (Jul 8, 2005)

Any advice on a chainstay protector for my roubaix Pro frame? The stay has a bend to it so a straight carbon or clear protector may buckle when applied. Any help on how this can be done without looking tacky? I'ver heard if you heat the protector decal or laminate it will stretch and lay flat and you can work it onto the stay smoothly. Your advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Pockets (Mar 29, 2005)

I took my time and heated a clear protector with no problems. The issue I have with tape is that in time it looks crappy around the edges. I am still searching for a better solution.


----------



## mick wolfe (Feb 15, 2004)

*chainstay/frame protection protection*

If you go over to "General Discussion" under the subject " Trek won't replace my cracked frame" ( 5200) , a poster mentions a product called " Deda Dog Fang". I have no idea what it is,but it sounds promising. I have a Roubaix Comp and have had the same concerns as you.


----------



## Ray Dockrey (Aug 28, 2005)

My 2005 Allez Sport came with one of those things on it. I noticed it right after I got the bike but wasn't quite sure what it was for until I started reading some things on here about chains coming off the chainrings.


----------

